

Lua Workshop 2012 Presentations - aDevilInMe

* Textadept - Behind the Scenes http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Foral.pdf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rMC2s0s-zA<p>* Crazy Ivan - Lua Driven Robots http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55amYC20t5Q<p>* Gemini - An Open Source Library for Game Development on iOS Using Lua http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Norton.pdf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQYLhctUYe4<p>* picoDB: a no-SQL database tool for eLua http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Freund.pdf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olc0fAuY4nU<p>* Luerl, a Lua VM written in Erlang http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TolOxVxqoZ8<p>* LuaFlow - An Open Source Lua OpenFlow Controller http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2UJr-h4pUU<p>* Lua multi VM system for home automation http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Zawadiak.pdf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqiCfl_SHlY<p>* Building a Lua Based Platform (Luvit) http://luvit.io/hujs.pdf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-UzlQrkbhA<p>* Small Team, Huge Game, and Lua https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQhlp6rCrY8<p>* What is Next for Lua? A Personal Perspective http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Ierusalimschy.pdf https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izhUbMGUIPE<p>* Incrementally developing and implementing Hirschberg's longest common subseqence algorithm using Lua http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Snyder1.pdf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R9exap2jo4<p>* Adding an Lua-based integrated character-based menu system into the SciTE editor http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Snyder2.pdf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTLCE18IcYI<p>* Integrating Lua for fun and profit: Vim's if_lua and PostgreSQL's PL/Lua http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkPjAcJi5rk<p>* Make Your Own M2M Application, in a 1/2 Hour, with Lua http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX_L0yiQekI<p>* Using Lua for Integration with a specialized IDE http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Muir.pptx http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4695230/Muir.pdf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkHJUQ-6prY<p>* Lua Q&#38;A Session with Roberto Ierusalimschy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VQBw5OpJIQ
======
aDevilInMe
Seeing as "Urls become links, except in the text field of a submission."

* Textadept - Behind the Scenes <http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Foral.pdf> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rMC2s0s-zA> * Crazy Ivan - Lua Driven Robots <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55amYC20t5Q>

* Gemini - An Open Source Library for Game Development on iOS Using Lua <http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Norton.pdf> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQYLhctUYe4>

* picoDB: a no-SQL database tool for eLua <http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Freund.pdf> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Olc0fAuY4nU>

* Luerl, a Lua VM written in Erlang <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TolOxVxqoZ8>

* LuaFlow - An Open Source Lua OpenFlow Controller <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F2UJr-h4pUU>

* Lua multi VM system for home automation <http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Zawadiak.pdf> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WqiCfl_SHlY>

* Building a Lua Based Platform (Luvit) <http://luvit.io/hujs.pdf> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-UzlQrkbhA>

* Small Team, Huge Game, and Lua <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EQhlp6rCrY8>

* What is Next for Lua? A Personal Perspective <http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Ierusalimschy.pdf> <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izhUbMGUIPE>

* Incrementally developing and implementing Hirschberg's longest common subseqence algorithm using Lua <http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Snyder1.pdf> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-R9exap2jo4>

* Adding an Lua-based integrated character-based menu system into the SciTE editor <http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Snyder2.pdf> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTLCE18IcYI>

* Integrating Lua for fun and profit: Vim's if_lua and PostgreSQL's PL/Lua <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkPjAcJi5rk>

* Make Your Own M2M Application, in a 1/2 Hour, with Lua <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eX_L0yiQekI>

* Using Lua for Integration with a specialized IDE <http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Muir.pptx> <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4695230/Muir.pdf> <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkHJUQ-6prY>

* Lua Q&A Session with Roberto Ierusalimschy <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VQBw5OpJIQ>

~~~
aDevilInMe
Update: Textadept slides are located at
<http://www.lua.org/wshop12/Mitchell.pdf>

